# Eureka Mignon for V60?



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi,

I'd consider myself a newbie to coffee, I use a Hario Skerton grinder and a V60. I've learnt the value of weighing and timing my brews and I'm comfortable adjusting the grind size and playing with the timings to obtain a good tasting coffee.

Christmas is coming but Christmas on a budget! I thought about going up a notch and buying a Sage DTP but having thought about it I'm happy with my V60 and the only pain I have is I'm getting fed up off grinding. Solution and sensible way forward seems to be buy a grinder with my money as This can only improve the quality of my brews and stick with the V60 for now (until further funds become available).

My question is, "is a Eureka Mignon over kill for use with a V60?" I like the idea of the mignon as it has the long transferable warranty with Bella Barista, so if 'heaven forbid' I stop drinking, it should be easy to recover some of my money.

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm going to wait on the newer version of Mignon, I may be tempted. Nothing is overkill!!


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Jony, do you have any links to articles proclaiming a new Mignon is coming out?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Neilbdavies said:


> Hi Jony, do you have any links to articles proclaiming a new Mignon is coming out?


http://www.eureka.co.it/en/catalogo.aspx


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks, where does it say new mignon?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Scroll down the perfecto it's called


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

I have a Mignon mk2 which I initially used for espresso with a Mypressi Twist. Sadly, the Twist bit the dust and is no longer manufactured. I haven't been able to find a suitably small and inexpensive equivalent so I switched to Aeropress and a Bonavita immersion dripper. I'm not convinced that the Mignon excels at producing a uniform grind at the coarser end. I'm comparing this to a Porlex ceramic hand grinder which seems to produce fewer fines and a the distribution of grind size seems more uniform. Are the burrs on my Mignon misaligned? Does anyone else who uses it to produce coarse grinds have a different experience?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

z4r9 said:


> I have a Mignon mk2 which I initially used for espresso with a Mypressi Twist. Sadly, the Twist bit the dust and is no longer manufactured. I haven't been able to find a suitably small and inexpensive equivalent so I switched to Aeropress and a Bonavita immersion dripper. I'm not convinced that the Mignon excels at producing a uniform grind at the coarser end. I'm comparing this to a Porlex ceramic hand grinder which seems to produce fewer fines and a the distribution of grind size seems more uniform. Are the burrs on my Mignon misaligned? Does anyone else who uses it to produce coarse grinds have a different experience?


I don't think you need to use very coarse grinds for either Bonavita or Aeropress. I would be gobsmacked if your Mignon produced a less even grind than the Porlex. I'd suggest that the Porlex is set coarser then the Mignon (the Porlex can make great brews, but it undoubtedly has a wider grind distribution than grinders with fixed burrs).

Coarse grinds look uneven, because all burr grinders at any setting make dust, dust looks even when compared to small particles, but looks very small when compared to big chunks.

Try this: Grind 13-15g of coffee, put it in the Bonavita. Bloom with ~30g, stir briefly & leave for 90sec, then open the valve and add quickly remaining boiling brew water to 220-250g (60g/L depending on dose of coffee), a quick stir just at the very surface. Set both grinders so that they draw down between 3:00 & 3:30 (or when you think the coffee tastes best). Then compare the grinds from each grinder.


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

MWJB said:


> I don't think you need to use very coarse grinds for either Bonavita or Aeropress. I would be gobsmacked if your Mignon produced a less even grind than the Porlex. I'd suggest that the Porlex is set coarser then the Mignon (the Porlex can make great brews, but it undoubtedly has a wider grind distribution than grinders with fixed burrs).
> 
> Coarse grinds look uneven, because all burr grinders at any setting make dust, dust looks even when compared to small particles, but looks very small when compared to big chunks.
> 
> Try this: Grind 13-15g of coffee, put it in the Bonavita. Bloom with ~30g, stir briefly & leave for 90sec, then open the valve and add quickly remaining boiling brew water to 220-250g (60g/L depending on dose of coffee), a quick stir just at the very surface. Set both grinders so that they draw down between 3:00 & 3:30 (or when you think the coffee tastes best). Then compare the grinds from each grinder.


I had a chance to go back and check on this properly and can confirm your assertions. My grind was way too coarse on the Mignon. Finer grinds look far more even now, especially compared to the Porlex. My brews also taste better using your method with the Bonavita and a tweaked Aeropress recipe. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------

